# Waiting for my doe to Kidd. Not sure of breeding date.



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh I love her color! Adorable face!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I hate unknown they drive me crazy lol. But can't wait to see what she has so hopefully you don't have to wait long 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks, I keep checking on her. Her udder has gotten bigger but I don't think big enough yet. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute. 

Happy kidding.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks so much. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Any thoughts on this picture?Picture was just now taken. Any thoughts on when she could deliver? I am laid up due to a knee replacement I had last Wednesday so my hubby took the picture.















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

The only thing I really notice is that her vulva is open with a slight discoloration inside. Her bag to me looks almost ready but not quite.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Her babies don't look like they have dropped yet from the picture.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She looks to have some time to go....how do her ligs look? 

Hope you heal quick!! Knee surgery YUK


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I thought the same thing. I got her in May but not sure when she was bread. Her previous owner said she usually has triplets, I will pray for doelings. What does everyone do with their bucklings if you can't sell them? Just curious I don't need anymore bucks. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I swear this gal is never going to deliver, tomorrow is day 150 since I got her from a friend. I really thought she would deliver before now. These pictures are telling me it's time. What do y'all think?
















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh my goodness!!' She does look like she could anytime. She must have just been bred when you got her. Her udder doesn't look full yet from what I can see but that could happen at any time. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Her kids don't look like they have dropped yet though. Can you feel her ligs?


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks, I will keep y'all posted!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree she is still up pretty high ....but she is close and HUGE


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

She's cooking them to perfection ;-)


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Sure do hope so.....


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Any news? 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Ooh yes, I posted elsewhere. She delivered on the 19th triplets. All are healthy. 
































Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are all sooo cute!!!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you so very much. Their mom is nursing all 3 of them. The babies are on a. Ice fluffy towel sleeping. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Lol that's a nice fluffy towel nit ice. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Which are girls?


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Her eyes are so lovely! At this stage i would check ligaments? But you'll need another doe to compare to if you haven't done it before... and then behaviour too, anything at all. To me it looks like it could be within the next week or two but maybe sooner depending on if she is acting weirder. Also, can you feel the babies? What position do they feel in? I've not had does that "drop" their kids, one developed her belly low and the other dropped like 30 minutes before labour so i personally don't rely on those.. Good luck though and we're waiting for pictures!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They are beautiful!!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

@goathiker---- the black one and the colorful one are girls.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------

